# Wet-cure smoked salmon brine recipe



## nielsonhul (Oct 25, 2015)

I've been looking for a good wet cure recipe for smoked salmon with instacure #1, but it looks like most people just dry cure their salmon. Anyone cure their salmon in a brine with instacure #1?


----------



## cmayna (Nov 6, 2015)

Hmmmmmm,  No wet briners have chimed in yet?  Maybe they have all converted over to our dry brine tribe.  All my Salmon is done with dry brine.  I do wet brine Halibut and Sturgeon but neither has a cure in it.  Hopefully someone will get an answer to you shortly.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 6, 2015)

nielsonhul, morning....   I assume you have a wet cure recipe you use now....   Add 1 tsp. cure #1 per 5#'s of water and salmon combined...  thoroughly mix in the #1 and wait for the cure to penetrate .....


----------



## tarragonchicken (Nov 20, 2015)

I do a wet brine and smoke. I use a base of 1/1/1. That is 1 cup sugar 1 cup salt ( table) to 1 gallon of water. I use small amount of black pepper, 1/8 cup of granulated garlic,1/4 cup of capers, 2 table spoons of crushed red pepper. Brine for 4-6 hours room temperature or 10-12 hours in fridge. Cook in smoker or indirect heat on grill. 180-225 degrees for a couple hours. Base ratio must stay the same all others can be changed or deleted.

I have used only base and it is great also

of course scale side down


----------



## redsmoke (Nov 26, 2015)

I use a pre made brine mix for trout. It works well

It has salt brown sugar honey powder I'm going to guess cure and it lists soy and wheat in it also. 

I don't mind buying it but would like to see if I can reproduce on my own


----------



## dirtyduc83 (Dec 7, 2015)

Mr T's recipe works great. His thread is usually on the first page or two.


----------

